# Chunnel stopover - this side.



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I'm sure there must be much info on this, so we apologise to those that have posted previously.

We're looking for a good CL or CS to stop at before moving on to the chunnel.

We've founds lots of info about stops on the other side, but little about the best (or worst!) stops this side.

Planning to travel from Shropshire, spend a night near the chunnel, then tootle on in the morning, near mid day. We'd like a stop no more than 45 minutes away ideally.

thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Timotei and J9.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

We have booked Black Horse farm CC cloub site in Folkestone only 20 mins from the tunnel


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

have you been there before? We're not really too fussy, just somewhere to stop for a night. Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't know about 5-van sites in the area, but c&CC folkestone site is excellent - only 10 mins from tunnel.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've used the Black Horse site a couple of times. Normal CC prices, but a nice site & they're used to people coming & going at odd times - & it's v close (though allow a bit longer than you think you need to get to the tunnel check-in, because of all the winding to & fro once you leave the M20!). I think there are CL's around, but we didn't want to use them as we were leaving so early in the morning.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

We have stopped here a few times
F B Hobbs
Page Farm
Postling
Hythe
CT21 4EZ
England

Telephone: 01303 862188

Open all year
Certificated location details
1ac; hdstanding (overnight only); PTA; el pts; shingle beach 4m; Channel Tunnel Terminus 4m; open all year; £9. 

Alan H


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why would you want a stopover.We always travel down to the tunnel overnight.M6 quiet,M25 quiet,arrive at the tunnel about 4.30 then catch first available train (we've usually booked the 5.50)get to the other side, then go to Auchan/ Cap gris nez or somewhere quiet for a couple of hours then ready to carry on.iI see no fun in negotiating the M6 or M25 in rush hours(which last for 10 hours)

tony


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Why would you want a stopover.


We never stay UK side... We usually leave Cannock mid/late morning. Get to crossing for tea time 4/5pm. Get over the water and make our way out of Calais and stay around an hour away on services for first night..

No help to your question but just to advise how we do the trip...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nights*



GEMMY said:


> Why would you want a stopover.We always travel down to the tunnel overnight.M6 quiet,M25 quiet,arrive at the tunnel about 4.30 then catch first available train (we've usually booked the 5.50)get to the other side, then go to Auchan/ Cap gris nez or somewhere quiet for a couple of hours then ready to carry on.iI see no fun in negotiating the M6 or M25 in rush hours(which last for 10 hours)
> 
> tony


The flip side of that is why anyone would stay up in the night driving......having worked nights for too long, my view is nights are for sleeping.

My travel plans are early evening in the tunnel and a kip on Calais docks at the other side.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Leave nottinghamshire at about 10 in the morning, bookd on ferry for between 5 and 6 in afternoon.

Usually arrive early and are put on earlier vessel.
Leave Calais and either head for Gravelines aire or travel for an hour or two and stay over in services.
Wake up early and have all day to tootle on.

Tried sleeping overnight on this side several times but never had a good sleep. Kept waking up to see what time it was


Dave P


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try Maidstone services on the M20 about 20 mins from the tunnel last time I used it £8 plus a voucher for breakfast.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> We have booked Black Horse farm CC cloub site in Folkestone only 20 mins from the tunnel


Hi we have used this one too, it was fine but what I found 'odd' is that they don't mind you leaving at the crack of dawn but no arrivals after I think it was 8pm, we got caught up in terrible traffic at the Dartford crossing and we thought we would be on site by at the latest 7pm, we ended up arriving after 8pm and the warden wasn't too happy, he told us it was something to do with the local residents.

I have seen this discuss on UKCC but for the life of me I can't think why it is a problem to arrive around 8 or 9pm even up to 10pm but not a problem to strike up engines etc at 6am............unless everyone round there goes to bed early and gets up early :wink:


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Or -
*Hawthorn Road Caravan Park 
Martin Mill 
Dover
Kent 
CT15 5LA *
Regards,
Hovis :wink:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

There is an organisation/club/thingy - called 'The Motorhome Stopover' can be joined on line or by post. We joined at Peterborough Show and collected the handbook there. Basically it is free stopovers at pubs: about 270 listed - obviously expected to buy a meal in return. There are a couple listed near the tunnel, sounds like a good idea to me. Just right for good meal, a couple of glasses and ready for early start in the morning.

Sal


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Nights*

[/quote]

The flip side of that is why anyone would stay up in the night driving......
My travel plans are early evening in the tunnel and a kip on Calais docks at the other side.

[/quote]

We used to drive over night (car/young children/getting out of London) but now try to keep regular hours otherwise we end up feeling knackered a couple of days later & waste good holiday time! We've used the Black Horse when we've only been able to get a cheap crossing in the early morning - at Easter we got a cheap ticket in the early evening (6 ish?) & drove as far as the aire at Arques, while the guy was still there to lift the barrier for us!

I thnk there's been discussion of the Black Horse hours on here before - when we've used the site they've left our pitch info outside the office on the notice board. We haven't inconvenienced the wardens, and surely we make no more noise than vans going off-site for the day & coming back in the evening? (No setting up to do, to carry on the caravan-bashing running in other forum threads!!)


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone tried the tesco,s car park?
There is one not far from the tunnel 
I saw it when we went to France last year with the car and stayed overnight at the Holiday Inn prior to our crossing
Happy Daze 
Chrisboyo


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Nights*

The flip side of that is why anyone would stay up in the night driving......
My travel plans are early evening in the tunnel and a kip on Calais docks at the other side.

[/quote]

We used to drive over night (car/young children/getting out of London) but now try to keep regular hours otherwise we end up feeling knackered a couple of days later & waste good holiday time! We've used the Black Horse when we've only been able to get a cheap crossing in the early morning - at Easter we got a cheap ticket in the early evening (6 ish?) & drove as far as the aire at Arques, while the guy was still there to lift the barrier for us!

I thnk there's been discussion of the Black Horse hours on here before - when we've used the site they've left our pitch info outside the office on the notice board. We haven't inconvenienced the wardens, and surely we make no more noise than vans going off-site for the day & coming back in the evening? (No setting up to do, to carry on the caravan-bashing running in other forum threads!!)[/quote]

Hiya ref the Black Horse the warden told us he would leave the info outside for us, and all was fine as we had paid for the pitch over the phone...........but because we arrived just after 8pm he had taken the info down from the board, so he did eventually come out and let us on so to speak.

You have a point there about the going out for the day and coming back etc to me it just seems really odd.


----------

